# Living expenses



## xsam11x11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Have looked for this thread but can't find anything uptodate. Moving to Abu Dhabi next year with husband and baby. Wanting a breakdown of all living expenses: electric on a 2-3 bed villa, water, internet and phones and anything else I should need. Already looked at rentals so know that and food. Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Electric depends on the cooling arrangements so it is impossible to give you an accurate estimate. For example, I pay maximum 50 AED per month for my 2-bedroom flat (with district cooling an additional 150 AED on average for chilled water) but I also know people with a 3-bedroomed villa that costs over 1,000 AED per month in summer.
Mains water is very cheap. Allow a maximum of 50 AED per month (I usually pay less than 10 AED for just me). 
Internet package with landline and basic TV costs about 500 AED per month. For mobile phones, assuming you already have a handset then it depends on your calls. Pay as you go or monthly package - allow a minimum of 25 AED per month upwards, but some people pay a lot more.
Other considerations:
Drinking water is supplied separately at 9 AED per 5-gallon bottle.


----------



## xsam11x11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you that helps alot


----------



## UNENE (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi there, I am looking to move to Abu Dhabi in March 2014 so a breakdown of living expenses including school education would be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

UNENE said:


> Hi there, I am looking to move to Abu Dhabi in March 2014 so a breakdown of living expenses including school education would be appreciated.


Do you have a time machine ?


----------



## UNENE (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeh wondering if I could rent now at 2014 prices


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

UNENE said:


> Yeh wondering if I could rent now at 2014 prices


2012 would be better


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been looking at apartments to rent in AD lately - longest time ahead for most bookings is about 3 weeks.
I am very confused as to why you put this question onto someone else's thread on a different topic.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> Electric depends on the cooling arrangements so it is impossible to give you an accurate estimate. For example, I pay maximum 50 AED per month for my 2-bedroom flat (with district cooling an additional 150 AED on average for chilled water) but I also know people with a 3-bedroomed villa that costs over 1,000 AED per month in summer.
> Mains water is very cheap. Allow a maximum of 50 AED per month (I usually pay less than 10 AED for just me).
> Internet package with landline and basic TV costs about 500 AED per month. For mobile phones, assuming you already have a handset then it depends on your calls. Pay as you go or monthly package - allow a minimum of 25 AED per month upwards, but some people pay a lot more.
> Other considerations:
> Drinking water is supplied separately at 9 AED per 5-gallon bottle.


I need to caveat this with some additional information as it seems new agreements for Al Dar properties are much higher for district cooling (chilled water) with new users paying for example a fixed price of 750 AED per quarter for a one-bedroomed flat in Gate Towers.


----------



## UNENE (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

